# Another new TTS owner



## David TTS (Jun 29, 2008)

Hello all.

There seem to be quite a few new TTS owners on here, probably a high percentage of cars delivered so far. Mine is a Coupe with S-Tronic gearshift, in Condor Grey, I think it looks pretty good and it drives very nicely. Good points are engine, gear shift and exhaust popping..., only down side so far has been trying to find a new phone to fit the available Audi Bluetooth phone cradles.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome bring it along to the TTOC meet at Rockingham have a look here www.ttoc.co.uk should be a great day


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome  Never see the point of having the phone in the cradle,just keep it in your pocket.


----------



## oO TTLee Oo (May 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. 8) 
Just out of curiosity what is the BHP on the new TTS?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

oO TTLee Oo said:


> Welcome to the forum. 8)
> Just out of curiosity what is the BHP on the new TTS?


272


----------



## oO TTLee Oo (May 26, 2008)

Sweet! thanks Ikon


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

About 268 BHP.

272 is the ps figure.


----------

